# House Of Venom



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a quick note to say a big thank you to Alex at HOV for my Atrox pair. A fantastic place with some truely awesome animals. I will definitely be back for more!!


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

roblouth said:


> Just a quick note to say a big thank you to Alex at HOV for my Atrox pair. A fantastic place with some truely awesome animals. I will definitely be back for more!!


cool

but why didnt you just text him or send him a pm instead of making a pointless thread :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Logi72 said:


> cool
> 
> but why didnt you just text him or send him a pm instead of making a pointless thread :whistling2::lol2:


I believe it's called a recommendation to praise them publicly for good service. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

roblouth said:


> Just a quick note to say a big thank you to Alex at HOV for my Atrox pair. A fantastic place with some truely awesome animals. I will definitely be back for more!!


A few pic when settled please !


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kelfezond said:


> I believe it's called a recommendation to praise them publicly for good service.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


hes not a business though...just seems a pointless thread to be fair but if you enjoy it fair enough lol


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

A quote from logi72.......




****************I've been lurking for quit a while and just joined

Haven't posted this in the dwa as most guys there seem to get cranky lol but I realise there are a few dwa keepers that browse this section too.

I want to go into venomous but havent kept snakes before. I've kept a lot of big monitors previously. Do I need to keep other snakes before hand? Seems like a waste of time to me if I'm not interested in them. I'd like to maybe get a gaboon viper to start with. I guess if I go on one of those courses that would be enough?

Cheers*************






The shit you have written above in another section shows why we get cranky. Do me a favour and just keep your "pointless" thoughts to yourself please. I am not a business. I am a private breeder, who has many friends with the same interest. I do not tend to make money out of what I do but just like to share my experiences through my Facebook page and with other like minded people. I breed and sell some snakes and I give most of what I breed away for free. 




I dont see the need for what you have written, other than the fact that it is ALL you could write in this part of the forum given what you have stated above. 


Good luck with what ever you do with regards to getting into venomous snakes. 


Regards


Alex


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> The shit you have written above in another section shows why we get cranky. Do me a favour and just keep your "pointless" thoughts to yourself please. I am not a business. I am a private breeder, who has many friends with the same interest. I do not tend to make money out of what I do but just like to share my experiences through my Facebook page and with other like minded people. I breed and sell some snakes and I give most of what I breed away for free.
> 
> I dont see the need for what you have written, other than the fact that it is ALL you could write in this part of the forum given what you have stated above.
> 
> ...


lol, if you're that clever mate you would have also seen that ive got an adult T.albolabris, well two now.

i was just stating it was pointless. so every time someone buys a reptile on this forum they should write a thank you thread? ok mate :crazy:


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Only for outstanding service in a very specialised area. Then a bit of public thanks is a nice gesture.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

*Lol*

That's really really cool.........


You should really post up and thank the person you bought them from you know.........


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

roblouth said:


> Just a quick note to say a big thank you to Alex at HOV for my Atrox pair. A fantastic place with some truely awesome animals. I will definitely be back for more!!


Thanks for the recommendation have joined the facebook page some fantastic photos :no1:


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

mate some of your pictures are incredible:2thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

As a result of Alex kindly offering up a pair of Egyptian Cobras to a friend of mine who then passed them on to me, we now have a couple of very valuable (from a research standpoint) wild-caught cobras ... so I'd like to say a public "thank you" to Alex....

Oh and due to the kindness of another private keeper over on Captive Bred forums, I now have a baby Beaded Lizard... it will be my "pet" but will still hopefully be a valuable asset for venom research and a good educational exhibit for visitors :2thumb:

I personally think its is nice to read of good transactions..... for those who think it is a waste of space... tough :censor:, don't read the thread :gasp:


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

PDR said:


> As a result of Alex kindly offering up a pair of Egyptian Cobras to a friend of mine who then passed them on to me, we now have a couple of very valuable (from a research standpoint) wild-caught cobras ... so I'd like to say a public "thank you" to Alex....
> 
> Oh and due to the kindness of another private keeper over on Captive Bred forums, I now have a baby Beaded Lizard... it will be my "pet" but will still hopefully be a valuable asset for venom research and a good educational exhibit for visitors :2thumb:
> 
> I personally think its is nice to read of good transactions..... for those who think it is a waste of space... tough :censor:, don't read the thread :gasp:


Lol there is nothing wrong with say thanks as you say

But to have a special thread just to say thank you is just pointless, could have just said thanks on the same thread with the pictures of the atrox

would get a bit tedious if everyone wrote a thank you thread and then had a separate thread with their new snakes


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Logi72 said:


> Lol there is nothing wrong with say thanks as you say
> 
> But to have a special thread just to say thank you is just pointless, could have just said thanks on the same thread with the pictures of the atrox
> 
> would get a bit tedious if everyone wrote a thank you thread and then had a separate thread with their new snakes



If you think thanking people is tedious you can unsubscribe from this thread simply click the link at the top of the thread.


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> If you think thanking people is tedious you can unsubscribe from this thread simply click the link at the top of the thread.


If you bothered reading what i wrote i didnt say its tedious to thank people

I said it would be tedious if everyone had two separate threads when you could just show pics of your new snakes and thank the person you bought them off in the same one..........understand?


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I just don't understand why your still reading this thread when you clearly object to it. :whistling2:


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't see a problem here he was obviously just stating he's happy to have got these beautiful animal from the house of venom, if anything it will help you out as you have said in the past you want a dwa snake so now you know a reputable keeper and breeder that you could purchase them personally I love house of venoms fb page and some of there animals :flrt:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I quickly scanned the DWA Species topics page while looking for something else... that's when I spotted the House of Venom post and decided to comment... it is only now looking at the page again that I see the "atrox from HOV" post.... is it really such a issue if someone makes more than one thread on essentially the same subject? is the forum owner asking for people to curtail their postings?


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol what a thread, all I wanted to do was say thanks and recommend HOV to others! When I got asked to post pics I thought it would be better to start a thread about the animals themselves, I never realised just how offensive a move that was lol.


----------



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

PDR said:


> I quickly scanned the DWA Species topics page while looking for something else... that's when I spotted the House of Venom post and decided to comment... it is only now looking at the page again that I see the "atrox from HOV" post.... is it really such a issue if someone makes more than one thread on essentially the same subject? is the forum owner asking for people to curtail their postings?


I don't think hes saying it's that bad, just that if everyone did that, this whole section and every other section with be full of so many threads that don't have any real substance when you could just combine the two. I do agree with what he is saying.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

roblouth said:


> Lol what a thread, all I wanted to do was say thanks and recommend HOV to others! When I got asked to post pics I thought it would be better to start a thread about the animals themselves, I never realised just how offensive a move that was lol.


I think it's nice if u hadn't posted I wouldn't have found HOV's facebook page and got to see all the cool pics :no1:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the thread. Venomous snakes are highly specialised, and making a thread to note how good a breeder is can be very helpful to other venomous keepers.

Yes, he could have thanked HOV on his picture thread, but that was a thread showing the snakes off. Not everyone looking for a snake looks at picture threads, let alone reads all the comments - just in case they note how good the seller was. 

This is even more likely with a common hot like an atrox.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I will admit it I though HOV was a rep shop and AJ was the owner:whistling2:

I searched many times for a website- oh what time i have wasted - as I'm not on Facebook. what can I say I just love looking at hots :bash:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Goodness surely you can post a thread to say thanks to someone if you feel like it??

jeez

I click on a bunch of threads I just don't bother to reply.

what are you the thread police?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I can see how "thank you" posts might be a problem on other sections of the forum, but there isn't a lot of traffic on this niche area.... first page of threads extends back 6 weeks, so hardly swamped with posts eh?


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

FFS I'm sure if someone posted saying its going to get dark tonight some git would disagree. Good for you posting a thank you.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

rigsby said:


> FFS I'm sure if someone posted saying its going to get dark tonight some git would disagree. Good for you posting a thank you.



Right on Rigsby!

May I also take this opportunity to thank you for my 2 lucyrat snakes they are great. The girl is still nuts but the little boy has now done 3 ... yup count em 3 handellings without trying to bite me.... so we're getting there :2thumb:


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

PDR said:


> I can see how "thank you" posts might be a problem on other sections of the forum, but there isn't a lot of traffic on this niche area.... first page of threads extends back 6 weeks, so hardly swamped with posts eh?


Yeah i understand what you are saying just find it pointless that's all. Its a forum im allowed my opinion.

I have bought 4 venomous snakes this past week from 3 different people but i would find it odd if people would appreciate me having 3 threads just to say thank you to each person


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Logi72 said:


> Yeah i understand what you are saying just find it pointless that's all. Its a forum im allowed my opinion.
> 
> I have bought 4 venomous snakes this past week from 3 different people but i would find it odd if people would appreciate me having 3 threads just to say thank you to each person



What did you buy? Know you've been considering hots for a while?


----------

